
US Coast Guard won't see paychecks due to government shutdown - mariuolo
https://www.militarytimes.com/news/pentagon-congress/2018/12/28/coast-guard-wont-see-paychecks-for-several-more-weeks-as-shutdown-continues/
======
imroot
What's interesting is that normally, USAA (and other banks that tend to cater
to government employees) will offer 0% APR loans to those who are impacted by
this.

There have been quite a few reports of USAA not offering loans to those who
are affected by this -- and other credit unions (NFCU) only offering $1000 as
a quick loan...

If the banks don't want to deal with the risk of this until the shutdown is
over, this makes me believe that the shutdown will last a while.

Interestingly enough, Congresspeople's staff are not getting paid during this
break as well -- but the congressfolks are.

~~~
AndrewKemendo
I am a USAA member and think this is because the military is not losing pay or
being furloughed. The DoD is fully funded in this partial shut down.

USAA and NFCU, while they do serve government employees, primarily cater to
the DoD with these types of programs.

------
myrandomcomment
This is wrong on so may levels. Congress should not see a cent if everyone
else is not getting paid.

~~~
max76
The partial goverment shutdown is caused by the president's unwillingness to
sign a bill as well as Congress's inability to pass a bill the president is
willing to sign.

The defused blame sets the game matrix to a state where the delta value
between the bill congress agrees on and the bill the president will sign is
significantly larger than the defecting penalty any oneside side will suffer.
Removing a paycheck from all actors won't provide a significant adjustment to
the game matrix, because the reputation deduction portion of the the defector
penalty is significantly more valuable than salary. Some actors actually see a
reputation increase for fighting this fight.

While increasing the defector penalty is a good idea, reduction of salary
doesn't increase it much.

~~~
gammateam
> The partial goverment shutdown is caused by the president's unwillingness to
> sign a bill as well as Congress's inability to pass a bill the president is
> willing to sign.

you forgot: or pass a bill the president can't sign, by overriding a veto

but that also requires even greater consensus than Congress can currently
achieve.

~~~
stephenboyd
The Senate unanimously passed a budget bill to extend current funding levels
into February. It had a good chance of veto-proof supermajority support in the
House, but the outgoing Speaker of the House refused to bring it to a vote.

------
Jedi72
I wonder what's going to be more effective - building the wall, or paying the
people employed to guard the border?

------
pbalau
Maybe it's the time for us to get a RNLI?

~~~
gerdesj
You might want to drop the R bit but actually the same org works across both
the UKoGBnNI and the Republic of Ireland in a rare example of pragmatism.

The US Coast Guard has a rather different remit to the RNLI which is devoted
purely to rescue. I believe the USCG has other duties as well. Contrast:
[https://www.uscg.mil/](https://www.uscg.mil/) and
[https://rnli.org/](https://rnli.org/)

The UK and Eire have a huge coastline relative to their land area and the RNLI
are a treasured institution. Mostly staffed by volunteers and financed as a
charity. We also have a Coast Guard which is actually responsible for search
and rescue at sea. It's a little bit complicated but you will be pulled out of
the water by a very highly trained civilian volunteer.

There is no reason not to start a non military ANLI. The RNLI already have
boat designs that are proven and a operational model that is also proven. Just
copy it.

~~~
ryacko
There was one.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Life-
Saving_Se...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Life-
Saving_Service)

~~~
gerdesj
Then this happened:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coast_Guard_Act](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coast_Guard_Act)

You (US) have made your choice on how you want to be rescued at sea and we
have made ours. They are simply different models on how to do it.

~~~
dingaling
The UK didn't really make a deliberate 'choice'. The RNLI evolved to fill a
need that Government wasn't funding; the Coast Guard is only two years older
than the RNLI but was formed to prevent smuggling and to protect _shipwrecks_.

Once the RNLI was founded as a charity there was of course no pragmatic reason
to dedicate tax money to that mission, so here we are today. The contracted
Coast Guard helicopter pilots on £150k each hovering beside a lifeboat staffed
by volunteers. Whilst the paid RNLI executives sleep.

Something's not right there and that's not a model I'd encourage others to
adopt. If maritime rescue is considered worthwhile then it should be
professionally rewarded, and at all levels.

------
Bodhisattya
A president holding the government hostage to its people....... Just wow.

